# Diodo PJ899 LV ¿Cómo es?



## Ricard (Jul 1, 2012)

Hola!! 

Tengo una placa con un Diodo quemado, en el propio componente pone PJ899 LV. Tiene un formato SMD creo y sus dimensiones son 5 milímetros de largo contando con los contactos y de 3,5 milímetros de ancho.

Se que es un diodo pero no se qué características tiene porque en Internet no he podido encontrar información.

¿Podríais indicarme por favor qué tipo de diodo es este o si hubiera algún diodo compatible?

Muchísimas gracias y un cordial saludo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 1, 2012)

Mira por aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/libro-codigos-smd-62939/


----------



## Ricard (Jul 1, 2012)

Gracias por responder Fogonazo.

No he tenido suerte con el documento que me indicas. También he buscado en otro PDF que recomienda el usuario @trucoxteam.

De todas formas me habéis dado una idea y es buscar otros libros de códigos en vez de buscar el código concreto de mi diodo. He encontrado este enlace:

http://www.marsport.org.uk/smd/mainframe.htm

He buscado por la P y he encontrado un PJ, equivale al Device BB159. De este sí que encontré su ficha técnica aquí:

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.es/datasheet-pdf/view/16063/PHILIPS/BB159.html

Habla que es "UHF variable capacitance diode" y no me cuadra porque UHF lo relaciono con una frecuencia de televisión aunque quizá no quiere decir eso.

Luego he encontrado otro libro de códigos buscando por "SMD Diode Codes":
http://www.reparaturtipps.tv/diverses/SMD-PHILIPS.pdf
Buscando dentro del PDF por "PJ" también me lleva a relacionarlo con el Type Number BB159.

El caso es que trato de ubicarlo con alguno de estos y no logro descifrarlo:







El mio tiene una franja vertical a la izquierda como la mayoría de estos, luego pone en la parte de arriba PJ899 y en la parte de abajo LV.
He buscado por LV por si fuera un código SMD pero no he encontrado nada. Lo único que he encontrado es por PJ, de este modo ¿Qué querrá decir 899 y el LV?

¿Puede ser el diodo BB159? Esque no lo tengo nada claro.

Muchas gracias y un saludo!!


----------



## Ricard (Jul 20, 2012)

Por favor, alguien tendría la amabilidad de darme un último empujoncito con este tema. Os estaría muy agradecido. Tengo que reparar un portátil que se me averió la placa base y he visto que este diodo está quemado, muy probablemente si los substituyo por uno bueno, mi portátil vuelva a andar pero me gustaría estar seguro de poner el diodo correcto.

Muchísimas gracias de antemano!
Un saludo!!


----------



## tiago (Jul 20, 2012)

Ricard dijo:


> Por favor, alguien tendría la amabilidad de darme un último empujoncito con este tema. Os estaría muy agradecido. Tengo que reparar un portátil que se me averió la placa base y he visto que este diodo está quemado, muy probablemente si los substituyo por uno bueno, mi portátil vuelva a andar pero me gustaría estar seguro de poner el diodo correcto.
> 
> Muchísimas gracias de antemano!
> Un saludo!!



Saca una foto de donde va ése diodo en la placa ¿Está en las inmediaciones de la alimentación principal?  

Otra cosa, mira si en la placa hay otros con la misma nomenclatura, en otras ubicaciones, si es así, probablemente sea un universal de silicio.

Saludos.


----------



## Ricard (Jul 21, 2012)

Muchas gracias por la ayuda tiago!!

Tengo una foto de la placa con el diodo quemado pero es muy acotada, desmontaré el portátil y mostraré una foto más aclaradora donde alguien que entienda podrá ver la zona donde se encuentra el diodo averiado y así poder hacer una mejor predicción.

También miraré si en la placa hay alguna nomenclatura escrita que de más información sobre el diodo. Quizá como dices puede que sea un universal de silicio, ojalá.

En cuanto lo tenga preparado lo colgaré aquí.

Muchas gracias de nuevo! Hasta ahora!!


----------



## Ricard (Ago 18, 2012)

Hola!! Muy buenas a todos!!
Tal y como me habéis solicitado pongo unas fotografías de la placa base del portátil donde se encuentra el Diodo quemado el cual estoy buscando para substituirlo y así poder intentar repararla. Con una flecha azul indico la ubicación exacta de este diodo y a continuación pongo la misma foto sin la flecha para que podáis ver el trozo que tapa la flecha:





















Espero que estas fotos puedan os puedan servir para echarme una mano. Quizá como me dijo Tiago se trata de un diodo estándar de silicio.

Asímismo dispongo de un amigo con un portátil con la misma placa base. De este modo tengo la posibilidad de hacer mediciones con un téster a ese diodo que busco. ¿Qué mediciones puedo hacer para que os puedan ayudar?


Muchísimas gracias de veras a todo el que me pueda ayudar.
Un cordial saludo!!


----------



## tiago (Ago 18, 2012)

Ricard dijo:


> Hola!! Muy buenas a todos!!
> Tal y como me habéis solicitado pongo unas fotografías de la placa base del portátil donde se encuentra el Diodo quemado el cual estoy buscando para substituirlo y así poder intentar repararla. Con una flecha azul indico la ubicación exacta de este diodo y a continuación pongo la misma foto sin la flecha para que podáis ver el trozo que tapa la flecha:
> 
> http://www.informaticagenerica.es/img_foros/Extensa5730_02DiodoFlecha.jpg
> ...




Si tienes otra palca base, mira la nomenclatura. Posiblemente sea un diodo en funciones de protección, ya que lo veo al lado de la típica pareja de mosfet de entrada.
Un poco mas arriba se puede ver algo que parece un doble diodo de cátodo común. por lo que me atrevo a pensar que ese diodo (el estropeado) está asociado a la entrada de corriente del alimentador del portatil, sólo separado por los dos mosfet y algún que otro componente más.

Si mis elucubraciones son ciertas es un diodo de protección, pero mira la nomenclatura en la placa de tu amigo, compara el datasheet y comentas.

Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo Pereira (Jul 31, 2014)

Ola,

Devido a tener el my Acer estronpeado, inicio una busca para el mismo componente PJ899 LV lo qual es un diodo pero no consigo encontrar el equivalente.

Lo has conseguido tu?


Un abrazo 
Eduardo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2014)

Fijate por aqui :  Libro de códigos *SMD*


----------

